# When Judoka Get bored



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes I admit it I was  If you use please mention that I wrote it! (Well some of it ) 
Thanks!
Click HERE


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2003)

Heh, "Any Uki of Mine" is funny!


----------



## engrchic (Apr 2, 2005)

Wow - that's pretty cool!


----------



## mad4dos (Sep 16, 2006)

lol nice song  


mad4dos


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## matt.m (Sep 16, 2006)

Lol :toilclaw: :cheers: 

That is so funny.


----------



## Mike Hamer (Dec 5, 2006)

Hahahahaha, that made me laugh.


----------

